# sierra dentada



## faranlost

Hola amigos foreros, 

Me gustaría que me ayudáseis con la palabra sierra dentada, 
que hay de " clogged saw"

Thanks a lot


----------



## faranlost

Hello, sorry, I meant cogged saw...
Saludos


----------



## jasminasul

Cogs es lo que tienen los engranajes. Las sierras tienen teeth, o serrations. De todas formas no sé qué es una sierra dentada, pensé que todas las sierras son dentadas.


----------



## Talia1987

Agree with jasminasul, I would have said "serrated saw"... until I realised that all saws are serrated.

Maybe it is specialist vocabulary.

Anyway, that is what it appears to mean.


----------



## sergio11

jasminasul said:


> Cogs es lo que tienen los engranajes. Las sierras tienen teeth, o serrations. De todas formas no sé qué es una sierra dentada, pensé que todas las sierras son dentadas.


Concuerdo en todos los puntos.


----------



## Rebondigo

Buenas.

Es muy generico, pero "toothed saw" es correcto.

No se si te valdrá.


----------



## faranlost

*Respetados foreros, 
*
*Pido perdón por no haber puesto contexto y también sinceramente por el  error ortográfico en mi intento de traducción. 
*
*Os doy las gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración.*

**
*Aunque ya no sirva para mucho, os paso el contexto de la expresión .*
*Saludos
*
*
*
*2.1. **Corte volante por sierra***
 
- Sistema de corte volante mediante agarre con pinza al tubo a cortar y sistema de patines sobre guías de bolas.
- Retorno mediante cilindro neumático.
- Corte mediante sierra dentada especial para metales.
- Accionamiento del corte mediante cilindro hidráulico.


----------



## rodelu2

Ocurre que hay máquinas de corte de metales que funcionan con disco abrasivo o con disco metálico liso, sin dientes, por lo que "sierra dentada" no es redundante en este caso y "toothed saw" como se dijo antes, es correcto.


----------



## jasminasul

A eso es a lo que me refería. Se pueden cortar algunos materiales con un disco, pero suena raro decir una sierra.


----------



## sergio11

rodelu2 said:


> Ocurre que hay máquinas de corte de metales que funcionan con disco abrasivo o con disco metálico liso, sin dientes, por lo que "sierra dentada" no es redundante en este caso y "toothed saw" como se dijo antes, es correcto.


Siempre aprendemos cosas nuevas en este foro. Recuerdo varias ocasiones en las que pasó exactamente esto mismo: creímos saber la respuesta hasta que llegó alguien que la sabía en serio.  Gracias, Rodelu2.


----------

